# Anybody else riding a Canyon here in the US?



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

My Canyon Ultimate CF.Awesome bike, light ,
View attachment 280684
very stiff ,comfortable,nice road feel and perfect handling.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

May I ask how you got yours. I've always envied their mtn offerings and wanted to get a ultimate cf. But no distributors and worry about warranty should I need it. 

Nice looking bike! Is your front elite cage upside down?


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

Found it on the internet after searching for about a year for a 56.I have a friend who is going to USSR in about a month and another that his wife is from Austria but I did not tie that much money in a new one.I will ride this until they release a Ultimate SLX Disc and Shimano has road hydraulic disc brakes.I was worried about buying a carbon bike (when i bought my first carbon MTB bike)without a warranty but it can be repaired better than before any damage at very reasonable cost.Yes that bottle cage is upside down,I had my pump bracket off several times and it got mounted wrong,thanks for noticing!


----------



## eschmunk (Jun 10, 2012)

I ride an '12 ultimate al 9.0sl. Would have bought the carbon but I wanted SRAM Force and the slightly better wheel set. I am stationed in stuttgart which is 170 miles from the canyon factory. Would have gotten one of their mountain bikes but had already purchased a '12 Trek Fuel EX 7. They are certainly a great value, lot of bike for the money.


----------

